# Newborn's lips peel?



## twins+1

My son is 2 wks old and I'm guessing the peeling skin on his lips is due to nursing? How long does it last? Does it mean I'm latching him properly/wrong?
Just curious? Thanks!


----------



## AFWife

My DS has this happen for the first few weeks of life. I don't know if it was due to latching issues (as far as I know our latch was fine) or what...but it did resolve itself on its own. I put Aquaphor on it when it looked especially bad. But he never had any pain from it and it just stopped happening after about 3 weeks (I think...he's going to be 7 weeks this week and it's been several since I noticed it)


----------



## Unconventional1

This happened to both of my LOs, it usually started after a long, wet nursing session. It resolved after a week or two (happened a couple of time during that period). But my LOs peeled all over their body- lips included. The new skin was beautiful underneath!


----------



## zoe77

My DS is 10 months old and we still have this problem periodically. I usually just let it be or put some coconut oil on his lips if it looks really bad. It was worse in the winter time or when he was nursing more than usual. Definitely nothing to worry about.


----------



## twins+1

Thanks! It doesn't seem to phase him one bit. I was watching latching on videos today to make sure we're doing it correctly just in case.


----------



## CookAMH

Hey fellow May-er







Ezra's lips peeled early on but it didn't last long. I figured it was normal.


----------



## musiclady

It's not due to nursing. My LO was in the NICU for 7 weeks and this happened to her,even when she was tube fed. Now that she's home (hooray) it's still there- bottle or breast.

A little warm water on a baby cloth gets it off. In the hosp, we used circ dressing because it has so much lanolin/vaseline on it. Probably the only little girl to be able to say that!!


----------



## twins+1

Well glad to know its normal. Turns out those latching videos helped tho!


----------

